# Solo: A Star Wars Story - Erste Wertungen der Filmkritiker treffen ein



## Icetii (16. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Erste Wertungen der Filmkritiker treffen ein* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Solo: A Star Wars Story - Erste Wertungen der Filmkritiker treffen ein*


----------



## Enisra (16. Mai 2018)

ich fand das Bild Lustig was auf Twitter rum ging und man die Wertungen:

https://twitter.com/dmcf64/status/996222767535181824

Klar sicher, den Film nicht gesehen haben, aber wissen dass er eine Vollkatatrophe sei
wahrscheinlich von den gleichen denen erst jetzt auffällt das Star Wars doch nicht Pol. Neutral ist 
Die ersten, nja, die typischen Fanboywertungen


----------



## MrFob (16. Mai 2018)

Hm, das klingt fuer mich ziemlich nach dem, was ich von dem Film erwarte. Zwei Stunden nettes lightheartet Popcorn Kino, halt Spass ohne jetzt viel Tiefgang oder so zu erwarten.
Quasi eine Art Italian Job im Star Wars Universum. Muss mal schauen, vielleicht gehe ich mit ein paar Kumpels sogar ins Kino um den Film zu sehen.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Mai 2018)

hab mir vor ein paar Tagen die Karten für die Preview am nächsten Mittwoch gekauft  freu mich schon sehr auf den Solo-Trip


----------



## NOT-Meludan (16. Mai 2018)

Klingt nach Popcorn-Kino. Kann man sich anschauen und wird gut unterhalten. Viel Tiefgang ist nicht zu erwarten oder besonderer Anspruch, aber eine Totalkatastrophe ist der Film wohl nicht.
Ich vermute, dass er etwas hinter den Erwartungen zurückbleibt, den die Fans haben. Naja, mal schauen, ob ich am Wochenende Zeit habe den Film anzuschauen.


----------



## LOX-TT (16. Mai 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Naja, mal schauen, ob ich am Wochenende Zeit habe den Film anzuschauen.



dieses WE läuft er noch nicht  der kommt nächste Woche ins Kino


----------



## MrFob (16. Mai 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> hab mir vor ein paar Tagen die Karten für die Preview am nächsten Mittwoch gekauft  freu mich schon sehr auf den Solo-Trip



Wieso hast du mehrere Karten fuer einen Solo-Trip gekauft?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Wieso hast du mehrere Karten fuer einen Solo-Trip gekauft?


Vielleicht wird das ja ein "Solo für Zwei"... ...  Ach ne, das ist ja ein anderer Film. 

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3ncryd


----------



## MrFob (16. Mai 2018)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird das ja ein "Solo für Zwei"... ...  Ach ne, das ist ein ja anderer Film.
> 
> https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3ncryd



Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass da dann Chewbacca nicht vorkommt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Mai 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass da dann Chewbacca nicht vorkommt.


Besser: Ein Steve Martin in Bestform. Wozu da noch Chewbacca?!


----------



## ExGamestarLeser (16. Mai 2018)

NOT-Meludan schrieb:


> Klingt nach Popcorn-Kino. Kann man sich anschauen und wird gut unterhalten. Viel Tiefgang ist nicht zu erwarten oder besonderer Anspruch,.....



Tiefgang und Anspruch ? Bei einem Franchise, daß sich primär an 11 jährige Jungen richtet ? Star Wars war noch nie mehr, als ein buntes Märchen mit vielen Effekten. Den Anspruch immer mal wieder gesellschaftliche, philosophische oder wissenschaftliche Fragen und Probleme zu thematisieren hatte Star Trek zu Tos und NexGen Zeiten und richtete sich klar an Studenten und intelligente junge Erwachsene als Kern(!)zielgruppe, aber auch das wurde mit dem Reboot zu, im positiven, wie negativem Sinne, belangloser Unterhaltung. Warum man auch von der "Star Warsierung" von Star Trek spricht. NexGen hatte wissenschaftliche Berater für die Technik und daher hat es vieles vorweggenommen, was heute Alltag ist, etwa Tablets und Touchscreens. Das Reboot hatte dafür ganz tolle BWL Marketingleute, die einen Heizungskeller als Maschinnenraum, eine Klospülung als Warpantrieb (inklusive Scotty als Spülclown), einen Bierkessel als Ortung und einen Douglasshop mit Baumarktklemmleuchten im ersten Film als Technik der Zukunft ansehen. Raumpatrouille Orion Reloaded.

Aber zurück zu Star Wars. Für mich kommt keine Teil auch nur annähernd an die erste Trilogie heran. Das ist alles zu beliebig, zu unlogisch, zu zerstückelt und sinnfrei.Alleine der ganze Unfug in "Das Erwachen der Macht". Die Balkonszene mit der "Republik" hätte so auch in der Bully Parade laufen können.

Anstatt grossartige Buchvorlagen zu verwenden, müssen unbedingt seltsam verschwurbelte Drehbücher geschrieben werden, eine letzte Unordnung erfunden und dann letzlich doch nur die Originalfilme mehr als holprig zitiert werden. Natürlich mit der heute wohl als Pflichprogramm angesehenen P.C., die dem ganzen endgültig die letzte Glaubwürdigkeit raubt. Als ich diese Commander Spasma, oder wie die gute Frau heisst das erste mal HÖRTE "", dachte ich das ist ein Scherz. Darth Vader nach einer Kastration ? So ein unglaubwürdiger Mist hat rein gar nichts mit Emanzipation zu tun. Auf Rebellenseite ist das schon glaubwürdiger, da Leia nicht mehr die einzige Frau im All ist. ^^

Die kleine etwas dickliche Asiatin war die beste Frauenfigur der letzten 20 Jahre. Mutig, aber voller Ängste und Selbstzweifel zieht sie ihr Ding durch. DAS ist Gleichberechtigung und nicht diese aalglatten 1,70 m Fotomodelle in Stöckelschuhen, die in den heutigen Machwerken 3 130 Kilo 2 m Veteranensöldner mit der Haarklammer zusammenschlagen, ohne das die Frisur verrutscht oder eben die Quotentussi vom Dienst, die in einem faschistischen Regime die Darth Vader Fanrüstung anzieht, um die P.C. Quote zu erfüllen. Sowas finde ich unerträglich verlogen. 

Han Solo wird für mich immer Harrisson Ford sein, aber ansehen werde ich mir den neuen Film natürlich.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (16. Mai 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> dieses WE läuft er noch nicht  der kommt nächste Woche ins Kino



War das nicht diese Woche? Naja, ich achte da nicht so sonderlich drauf. Dann halt nächstes Wochenende mal schauen, ob ich Zeit habe.



ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> ....



Selbst im Mainstreamkino kann man etwas Tiefgang reinbringen und zum nachdenken anregen. Siehe z.B. Pixar, da gibt es Anspielungen und Andeutungen, die definitiv nur Erwachsene verstehen und darüber nachdenken. Kinder werden das nämlich 0 verstehen.


----------



## Neawoulf (16. Mai 2018)

Ich warte erstmal noch weitere Meinungen dazu ab. Wenn genug Leute sagen, dass der Film gut ist, dann kaufe ich mir das Buch.

Grund: Ich will einfach niemand anderen, als Harrison Ford als Han Solo sehen, unabhängig davon, wie gut der Film oder der Schauspieler ist.


----------



## solidus246 (17. Mai 2018)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Tiefgang und Anspruch ? Bei einem Franchise, daß sich primär an 11 jährige Jungen richtet ? Star Wars war noch nie mehr, als ein buntes Märchen mit vielen Effekten. Den Anspruch immer mal wieder gesellschaftliche, philosophische oder wissenschaftliche Fragen und Probleme zu thematisieren hatte Star Trek zu Tos und NexGen Zeiten und richtete sich klar an Studenten und intelligente junge Erwachsene als Kern(!)zielgruppe, aber auch das wurde mit dem Reboot zu, im positiven, wie negativem Sinne, belangloser Unterhaltung. Warum man auch von der "Star Warsierung" von Star Trek spricht. NexGen hatte wissenschaftliche Berater für die Technik und daher hat es vieles vorweggenommen, was heute Alltag ist, etwa Tablets und Touchscreens. Das Reboot hatte dafür ganz tolle BWL Marketingleute, die einen Heizungskeller als Maschinnenraum, eine Klospülung als Warpantrieb (inklusive Scotty als Spülclown), einen Bierkessel als Ortung und einen Douglasshop mit Baumarktklemmleuchten im ersten Film als Technik der Zukunft ansehen. Raumpatrouille Orion Reloaded.
> 
> Aber zurück zu Star Wars. Für mich kommt keine Teil auch nur annähernd an die erste Trilogie heran. Das ist alles zu beliebig, zu unlogisch, zu zerstückelt und sinnfrei.Alleine der ganze Unfug in "Das Erwachen der Macht". Die Balkonszene mit der "Republik" hätte so auch in der Bully Parade laufen können.
> 
> ...



Wundervoll geschrieben. Es war ein Genuss, diesen Kommentar zu lesen


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Mai 2018)

Nee, danke Disney - nach euren Totalausfällen 7 & 8, war's das für mich


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2018)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Nee, danke Disney - nach euren Totalausfällen 7 & 8, war's das für mich



langsam wär ich dafür, Hater einfach dem Star Wars Hollyday Special vorzuführen


----------



## weenschen (17. Mai 2018)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Nee, danke Disney - nach euren Totalausfällen 7 & 8, war's das für mich



Ich bin gut unterhalten worden. Einen "Totalausfall" hatte ich erst viel später am Abend...


----------



## weenschen (17. Mai 2018)

ExGamestarLeser schrieb:


> Die kleine etwas dickliche Asiatin war die beste Frauenfigur der letzten 20 Jahre. Mutig, aber voller Ängste und Selbstzweifel zieht sie ihr Ding durch. DAS ist Gleichberechtigung und nicht diese aalglatten 1,70 m Fotomodelle in Stöckelschuhen, die in den heutigen Machwerken 3 130 Kilo 2 m Veteranensöldner mit der Haarklammer zusammenschlagen, ohne das die Frisur verrutscht oder eben die Quotentussi vom Dienst, die in einem faschistischen Regime die Darth Vader Fanrüstung anzieht, um die P.C. Quote zu erfüllen. Sowas finde ich unerträglich verlogen.



Unerträglich verlogen? Jetzt wirst Du aber etwas theatralisch. Klar sind diese Figuren nicht gerade von Polanski und Co erdacht und dienen lediglich einem oberflächlichen Stimmungsbild, trotzdem war z.B. Jyn Erso eine glaubhafte Frauenfigur in diesem Universum. Und sie war keine kleine, dicke Asiatin.


----------



## Rising-Evil (17. Mai 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> langsam wär ich dafür, Hater einfach dem Star Wars Hollyday Special vorzuführen




Das würde mich wenigstens besser unterhalten


----------



## Enisra (17. Mai 2018)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Das würde mich wenigstens besser unterhalten



würde zumindest aber einen Kompass einstellen um nicht so Blödsinn zu behaupten es wären Totalausfälle wenn es nur darum geht, wenn ein Film einem nur nicht gefallen hat


----------



## Rising-Evil (19. Mai 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> würde zumindest aber einen Kompass einstellen um nicht so Blödsinn zu behaupten es wären Totalausfälle wenn es nur darum geht, wenn ein Film einem nur nicht gefallen hat



Inwiefern ist ein "Totalausfall" denn keine Wertung ?  

Ich fand ihn einfach nur richtig, richtig schlecht.
All das was Star Wars ausmacht (epischer Soundtrack, tolle Lichtschwertkämpfe) hat komplett gefehlt.

Es war ein komplett austauschbarer Sci-Fi-Film und das ist ganz sicher nicht das, wofür "Star Wars" steht.


----------



## Enisra (19. Mai 2018)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Inwiefern ist ein "Totalausfall" denn keine Wertung ?
> 
> Ich fand ihn einfach nur richtig, richtig schlecht.
> All das was Star Wars ausmacht (epischer Soundtrack, tolle Lichtschwertkämpfe) hat komplett gefehlt.
> ...



weil anscheinend keine Ahnung hast, deswegen
Um einen Totalausfall zu beurteilen zu können, fehlen wie wir festgestellt haben, das wissen über wirklich schlechte Filme und was deren Fehler sind!
Der Film hat eine Strucktur, die Figuren handeln Logisch, man sieht nicht 20mal den Mikrofon Arm etc., also alles das was dafür sorgt dass ein Film bei SchleFaZ landet, wo selbst EP1. zu gut dafür wäre

Abgesehen davon dass ANH auch keinen Epischen Lichtschwertkampf hatte sondern nur das bissel rumgefuchtel und man grandioser Weise das Duell auf Ahch-To ignoriert, nur weil es keine Lichtschwerter hat

Schön, dir hat der Film nicht gefallen, schade, aber man sollte nicht behaupten dass es ein Allgemein schlechter Film sei und Falschaussagen treffen


----------



## Rising-Evil (20. Mai 2018)

Enisra schrieb:


> weil anscheinend keine Ahnung hast, deswegen


Was ein Argument  


Enisra schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon dass ANH auch keinen Epischen Lichtschwertkampf hatte sondern nur das bissel rumgefuchtel


Es war der erste Lichtschwertkampf überhaupt - und das "Rumgefuchtel" war den technischen Limitationen der damaligen Zeit geschuldet - die Ausrede zieht heutzutage allerdings nicht mehr !



> aber man sollte nicht behaupten dass es ein Allgemein schlechter Film sei und Falschaussagen treffen


Kenne ich schlechtere Filme ? 
- Ja, auf jeden Fall

Aber eine Falschaussage ?
Meine Meinung deckt sich einfach nicht mit deiner.
Und mir hat der Film nicht gefallen. Punkt. Aus.


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2018)

Rising-Evil schrieb:


> Aber eine Falschaussage ?
> Meine Meinung deckt sich einfach nicht mit deiner.
> Und mir hat der Film nicht gefallen. Punkt. Aus.



du hast aber gesagt, dass der Film ein total ausfall sei, nicht dass er dir nicht gefallen hat


----------

